# tell me a good mobile shop in Kolkata where all the models r available



## 56561 (Aug 4, 2006)

I want address of a good mobile shop in Kolkata where all the models of Nokia , motorola , SonyErricson are availble . I will see /test there and then I will choose . basically my budget is 10 k and I am looking for a mobile which have very very good voice quality , have in-call-timer i.e time of talking should be displayed and                    

*do anyone using sony erricson z530i ? I want to know either this phone have in-call-timer or not ?
*


----------



## supernova (Aug 4, 2006)

You may visit MobileNXT located on park street. they offer really competitive prices..


----------



## aku (Aug 5, 2006)

hmm.. whr in kolkata?
..
u can evn try S.H.Mumtazuddin


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Aug 6, 2006)

Near Lawrence & Mayo in Park Street, there is a shop called Shivam Telepoint. It is the official SE something something of Kolkata. There you can get nearly all the models.


----------

